

Panel says problem schools hurt nation's security - tokenadult
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2012/03/19/panel_says_problem_schools_hurt_nations_security/

======
michaelpinto
Many folks in NYC feel that under Joel Klein the schools actually went down in
quality -- and now he's working as a flack for News Corp so his credibility is
really non-existant. There are schools out in Queens, NYC that are so over-
populated with students that they are being taught in "temporary" trailers.
Most of the kids can't speak English, but extra money that might help them is
given to small charter schools which are pretty much segregated (including
segregation of students with special needs). And after school most of the
libraries that the kids might hang out are closed due to budget cuts. We're
adding new cops which cost a tons of money (some who retire before age 40),
but letting go of qualified teachers. A starting programer in NYC won't make
less than $75 (and that's without a CS undergrad degree) while a teacher who
has a grad degree can't get enough to live here.

